# I Have A Secret...



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well monday is going to be a pretty mixed day, but we wont go into the down side of it, but i have a new fur baby ariving, my friend will be collecting him from kettering and bringing him up to sheffield via train for me on monday evening

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand..............

im not telling you what he is :aureola: :aureola: :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:

and no sarah, you cant steal him :nono:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

you tease!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

can we guess? And if we guess right we can have 4 free hugs from him?

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

deal, but you have to come and get your hugs :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Right

has he gotttt a brown nose?

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Right
> 
> has he gotttt a brown nose?
> 
> ...


yes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no guesses then? ahaha


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> well monday is going to be a pretty mixed day, but we wont go into the down side of it, but i have a new fur baby ariving, my friend will be collecting him from kettering and bringing him up to sheffield via train for me on monday evening
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand..............
> 
> ...


Good then I can :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

No no! I lost the thread

Has he got ermmmm

white ears?

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Good then I can :tongue_smilie:


no you cant missus!!!!

nope his ears arent white


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmm k...has he got brown ears to match his little nose? 


Ooo...IS his nose little?

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

nope his ears arent brown, but his nose is ikkle :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Does he have ears though?

Is he another bunny?

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he does have ears, and nope not a bunny :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

is it a hamster/mouse/degu/gerbil/chinchilla/cat/dog/furry boyfriend?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
you will never guess


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

guinea pig?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

keeeepppp guessing


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

ooooooooooo 

Is he a mammal?

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I know Singing:Singing:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep hes a mammal

and bernies keeping zipped, or she wont be getting any snuggles :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Does he live in a cage?

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he can live in a cage yes, and he will be living in a cage here 

any ideas yet :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

No :lol:

I was so sure of bunny :lol:

He's not a guinea pig because someone else said that

Is he a sugar glider? 

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

nope not a sugar glider either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

bunny is a pretty good guess with me, but im already up to 21 of them  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Cack! :lol:

Rightttt hmmm is heeee quite exotic though?

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

could be classed as exotic


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh lol :lol:

Is he a pygmy hedgehog?

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

cheater

photos curtsey of his fosterer

introducing.....

One Eyed Jack (yes he does only have one eye)


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: he's WONDERFUL :001_wub: :001_wub:

Ello little 'un 

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he is, i lost huffy at the end of last year to WHS and have been missing having a hog, but dreading getting another due to not wanting to face WHS again, so have been torn between a rescue, or a good breeder (as WHS is genetic) but i saw jack on the site and knew i had to have him

hes listed as hog 7 here Home - Homeless Hogs


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Hogs are wonderful  I rescue them in the north east  

I'm so glad he's come to you and sorry for your loss too 

I want it to be monday night now so I get to hear all about him :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful life of hedgehog ownership.

I noticed you said he will be living in a cage, do you mean a barred cage? If so just be careful as some hedgehogs are climbers. 

Also good on you for getting a rescue. The APH people are amazing.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have owned a hog before, i lost my Huffy to WHS at the end of last year, it is by no means a new world to me.

no he will not be living in a bar cage, bar cages are not suitable at all as they do not keep the warmth in either, he will be living in a ZZ2.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hogs are wonderful  I rescue them in the north east
> 
> I'm so glad he's come to you and sorry for your loss too
> 
> ...


i wish i could look forwards to monday, but monday is going to be a very very bad day, and unfortunately the bad will happen before little jack gets here  just ploding on at the moment between the complete break downs


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i have owned a hog before, i lost my Huffy to WHS at the end of last year, it is by no means a new world to me.
> 
> no he will not be living in a bar cage, bar cages are not suitable at all as they do not keep the warmth in either, he will be living in a ZZ2.


Great choice!!  
I have had 2 hedgehogs Darren and Theo. We are getting another but it wont be for a year or so as Theo is more than enough for now.

You must put up plenty of pictures when you get him.!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh hen 

Sorry about that 

I hope he makes the day better for you

Em
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's very cute hopefully he helps make Monday a bit better for you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww he is gorgeous!!! Only once been in contact with a hog and was a wild one crossing the road...so moved it to the hedges it was heading towards!! xx


----------

